# دمى بيتحرق وببقى هكسر الكمبيوتر لما بقرا عن .....



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

سأخصص هذا الموضوع لنقل القضايا "اللى توجع القلب" لعل المجتمع المتخلف يحس على دمه !
ومرحبا بإضافتكم 

قريت عشرات بل مئات القضايا فيها نفس السناريو اللى يحرق الدم
مشكلة طرحتها احد السيدات على المفتى :




> أرجو أن تفيدني في أمري،* فقد تزوج زوجي بامرأة أخرى بدون أي سبب*، وهذه الزوجة ارتبط بها وهي في عدة رجل آخر، وتم الزواج سريعاً، وقد أبلغني، وأنا لدي منه 3 أطفال في سن صغيرة، وطبعاً حدثت مشاكل كثيرة، وأنا الآن لا أطيق العيش في هذا الوضع، ولكني خائفة على مستقبل أولادي، وكيف أربيهم لوحدي بدون أبيهم، فهي مسئولية كبيرة، فأفكر أن آخذ الولد الصغير، وأترك له الطفلين الأكبر منه، لكي تكون المسئولية هينة بالنسبة لي، فهل هذا حرام وسوف أحاسب عليه؟
> حاولت أن أعيش معه، لكن أسلوب المعاملة صعب، فهو يحاول أن يرمي مسئولية الأولاد كلها علي، لا يتحمل سوى الإنفاق، يجلس دائماً لوحده دون أن يختلط بنا، طلبت خادمة تساعدني في الأعمال المنزلية؛ لأني في غربة والمسئولية كبيرة، لكنه يرفض ولا يعطيني مصروفاً شخصياً، وفي أبسط المشاكل يقول لي: اذهبي أنا لست متمسكاً بك، أحس أني مهانة، وصبرت على ذلك، ولكن نفسي تصعب علي جداً، حيث لا يوجد تقدير منه على كل هذه التضحيات.



يا له من زوج حقير ويا لها من ضحية مسكينة  !
فبدلا من تطييب خاطرها والوقوف فى صفها واعلان خطأ هذا الرجل المتخلف, تخيلوا دائما وابدا ماذا يكون الرد :


> سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخت الفاضلة/ فريدة حفظها الله.
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد،،،
> فأهلاً بك أختنا الفاضلة في موقعك إسلام ويب، ونسأل الله أن يحفظك، وأن يبارك فيك، وأن يجعل جهدك في ميزان حسناتك.
> ...


المصدر

يا الهى ! كيف يمكن للبشر ان يصلوا لتلك المرحلة من القسوة !
هى الضحية والمهانة والمجروحة ثم يضاف عليها مزيد من الالتزامات والاثقال بل يتم نفى خطأ الرجل ومسئوليته بحكم ان ما فعله حلال ! ثم مطلوب منها تقبل كل هذا !! سحقا للحلال , هل فى ذلك اى انسانية ! قلبى مع تلك المرأة بعد هذا الرد الذى اضاف على وجعها مزيد ومزيد من الوجع !


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

قضية اخرى شبيهة تحرق الدم اكتر :



> أنا امرأة متزوجة أعيش مع زوجي حياة آمنة مستقرة في ظل طاعة الله، نحب بعضنا كثيرا، شاءت حكمة الله أن يتأخر حملي أكثر من 8 سنوات حتى وهبنا الله بطفلة، ازدادت بعدها سعادتنا، واكتملت فرحتنا، وقد بلغت الآن عامها الأول.
> الذي حدث هو أن زوجي وكما عودني على الصراحة دائما أخبرني بأنه تقدم لخطبة فتاة تصغرني بعشر سنوات، أي أن عمرها 24 سنة، وسيتم عقد القران بعد رمضان، علما بأنه ذكرني أمامها بكل خير، وقال عني أنني مدرسة ومثقفة وعلى خلق ودين وأنه يحبني.
> المشكلة أنني بدأت أعارض فكرة هذا الزواج لأسباب منها: أن زوجي يحب تلك الفتاة بجنون، وكثيرا ما يمتدحها ويقول أنها طيبة جدا وساذجة، ثم إنها ترسل لزوجي كلمات العشق والغرام على مدار الساعة، وعندما حاولت أن أكلمها لأعرف معدنها وسألتها كيف ترضين أن تبني حياتك على حساب حياة سعيدة وتتسبي في مشاكل نحن في غنى عنها؟ قالت إن عليكم حل مشاكلكم بأنفسكم وأغلقت السماعة واعتبر زوجي ذلك خيانة مني وتعدي على خصوصياته، مع أنني لم أعهد ذلك منه.
> المهم أن مشاكلنا منذ عرفت بالموضوع أي شهر تقريبا وهي بازدياد، وزوجي مصر على الزواج بها أو بغيرها، وتوعدني بالطلاق في حال رفضي لهذا القرار، أنا ما زلت حائرة ولا أعرف سبب تمسك زوجي الشديد بها والدفاع عنها، وأخشى عليه منها، ويعلم الله أني لم أتزوج إلا لتحقيق الأمن والاستقرار، وكلمة الطلاق التي يهتز لها العرش لا أريدها أن تقع، فأنا أقدر رغبته في الزواج ولكن لماذا بعد كل هذه السنين!!
> ...



توقعوا الرد :

ب





> سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخت الفاضلة/ رفاه حفظها الله
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد،،،
> فإنه ليسرنا أن نرحب بك في موقعك استشارات الشبكة الإسلامية، فأهلاً وسهلاً ومرحباً بك في موقعك، وكم يسعدنا اتصالك بنا في أي وقت وفي أي موضوع، ونسأله جل وعلا أن يفرج كربتك، وأن يزيل همك، وأن يشرح صدرك لما يرضه ويوافق شرعه.
> ...


المصدر

بحق الإنسانية هل ما اقرأه حقيقى ام اننى اتخيل !!!
حاسس انى لو اسهبت فى التعليق هخرج عن شعورى !


----------



## sparrow (26 يونيو 2012)

عارف يا كريتيك انا في القصص دي 
 بلوم الست وغيظي بيبقي منها اكتر من الراجل 
 ايه الي يخليها تبقي ضعيفه وتستحمل الذل والمهانه
متقليش عشان خاطر العيال والفلوس ,, هي ممكن تطلع تشتغل حتي لو مربيه في البيوت وتصرف علي اطفالها كانه جوزها اتوفي ولا قاعد في البيت
الست هي الي ضعيفه وعشان هي ضعيفه تستاهل كل الي بيحصلها
لان مش كل الناس بتقدر الضعف بالعكس الاكتر بيستغلوة
واحدة اعرفها اتجوزت في كام شهر وبعد ما اتجوزت  اكتشفت ان جوزها بيشرب خمور وبيعرف ستات كتير غير انه بيضربها وبيهينها واطلقت بعد 7 شهور جواز  ولكن قبل شهور العده الناس ادخلت وراحت رجعتله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ومكنتش معاها عيال
 موضوع مستفز جداا وانا في الحاله دي بقول عليها تستاهل الي يحصلها ,,  هما الي بيعملوا في نفسهم كده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> قضية اخرى شبيهة *تحرق الدم اكتر*





Critic قال:


> قريت عشرات بل مئات القضايا فيها نفس السناريو اللى يحرق الدم
> *مشكلة طرحتها احد السيدات على المفتى :*


*هههههههههه ...ومن غير حرقة دم يا كريتيك ..*
*انا عارف أنك مش متجوز ...بص ياسيدى*

*( أولاً ) يحدث كثيراً جداً أن تُبالغ الزوجة فى ذم زوجها ...وتُبالغ فى أظهار نفسها على أساس أنها الضحية *
*أقول أحياناً كثيرة ..وليس كلهن سواء *
*فما تقرأه يعبر فقط عن وجهة نظر الشاكى ( سواء أكان رجلاً أو أمرأة ) على حد السواء ...*
*فالشاكى دائماً وابداً يشعر أنه "مظلوم" " مُضطهد " " مجنى عليه " ..وألا لما كان شاكياً ...!!!*

*( ثانياً ) السيدة بتشتكى لفضيلة المفتى ...!! *
*هذا يعنى انها تطلب رأى الشرع ...متوقع يقولها أية ؟*
*يألف لها شرع عشان يرضيها ؟*
*طبعا لأ ...*
*المفتى هنا بيرد على شكوى ( من طرف واحد ) بناءاً على ما عنده من شرع ...!!*


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

sparrow قال:


> عارف يا كريتيك انا في القصص دي
> بلوم الست وغيظي بيبقي منها اكتر من الراجل
> ايه الي يخليها تبقي ضعيفه وتستحمل الذل والمهانه
> متقليش عشان خاطر العيال والفلوس ,, هي ممكن تطلع تشتغل حتي لو مربيه في البيوت وتصرف علي اطفالها كانه جوزها اتوفي ولا قاعد في البيت
> ...


يقال ان اكبر عدو للانسان قد يكون نفسه
وانا مؤيدك فى كلامك جدا


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههه ...ومن غير حرقة دم يا كريتيك ..*
> *انا عارف أنك مش متجوز ...بص ياسيدى*
> 
> *( أولاً ) يحدث كثيراً جداً أن تُبالغ الزوجة فى ذم زوجها ...وتُبالغ فى أظهار نفسها على أساس أنها الضحية *
> ...


يعنى يا عوبد  انت شايف انه "لما يتجوز عليها" تحت اى ظرف , هى مش ضحية ولا مظلومة فعلا ؟! ولا ده يسبب جرح ؟!!
طب فوكك من المفتى ومش موضوعى الاجابة الشرعية , انا موضوعى انعدام الانسانية , ده انا قريت فى منتدياء اسلامية شكاوى مماثلة مطروحة على الاعضاء كفضفضة (وهنقلهالكوا بعدين) تخيل ان حتى الناس العاديين بيقولولها عادى وده حلال واستحملى وانتى غلطانة زودى اهتمامك , انا مش متخيل ازاى المرأة ممكن تستحمل ردود الافعال دى فى موقف زى ده !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> يعنى يا عوبد انت شايف انه "لما يتجوز عليها" تحت اى ظرف , *هى مش ضحية ولا مظلومة فعلا ؟! ولا ده يسبب جرح ؟!!*
> طب فوكك من المفتى ومش موضوعى الاجابة الشرعية , انا موضوعى انعدام الانسانية , ده انا قريت فى منتدياء اسلامية شكاوى مماثلة مطروحة على الاعضاء كفضفضة (وهنقلهالكوا بعدين) تخيل ان حتى الناس العاديين بيقولولها عادى وده حلال واستحملى وانتى غلطانة زودى اهتمامك , انا مش متخيل ازاى المرأة ممكن تستحمل ردود الافعال دى فى موقف زى ده !


*ماهى بتسأل فى منتديات أسلامية عايزهم يقولوا لها أية ؟؟*
*لأ ...الراجل خالف شرع رابونا ؟؟*
*مش كلهم بيبقوا ضحايا على فكرة ..أو مظلومين*
*بص يا كريتيك ...*
*الموضوع دة ما ينفعش تنظر له من منظور مسيحى...**ولا حتى إنسانى...*
*لأن المسلمة لما بتتجوز بتبقى عارفة أنها فى أى يوم ممكن تتطلق أو يتجوز عليها ..*
*كونها بقى بعد كدة تشتكى وتولول ..فهى بتشتكى من شرع ربها مش تشتكى من شرع جوزها ...*
*بس هى بتلفها من الناحية التانية لأنها لا تستطيع أن تقول شرع ربها ظاالم ..فيبقى الزوج هو اللى ظالم  * 
*عقد الزواج فى الأسلام هو العقد الوحيد فى الكون كله الذى ينعقد فيه شرطى القبول والفسخ فى جملة واحدة *
*وهو العقد الوحيد الذى يتمتع فيه طرف واحد فقط بأنهائه بمجرد كلمة* ...


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

انا فاهم كل كلامك يا عوبد واستوعبت
بس فيه نقطة


> الموضوع دة ما ينفعش تنظر له من منظور مسيحى...ولا حتى إنسانى...


ما هو انا فاتح الموضوع ده علشان انظر للمواضيع دى بمنظور انسانى , اللى اتأذت وبتشتكى دى انسانة 
هى اه بتبقى عارفة من قبلها , بس فى فترة الحب والسخونة بيكون فيه تعهدات منه انها هتكون ملكة ومش بتتخيل انه ممكن يتجوز عليها , استنى عليا لما انقلك كام مشكلة من منتديات اجتماعية بقا , وشوف بجد صدمتهم انه اتجوز عليها , شوف بقا احساسها بعدم الامان انه "بيفكر" او "حاسة" انه ممكن يتجوز عليها !
مين يحس بجرح الناس دى ومين يقف فى صفها انا مش فاهم ؟!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watergold (26 يونيو 2012)

*هؤلاء مسلمين و ليسوا بشر  ، بشر من الدرجة الثانية فقط لا غير لماذا تتعب نفسك مع المسلمين ؟ الم تسمع من قبل عنهم انهم يغتصبون الاولاد في المساجد ؟ الا تعلم انهم يولدون من خطاياهم ؟ الامر اسهل بكثير لهم مما انت تتصور ليست الامور معقدةفي مجتمعات اسلامية مريضة بداء الشياطين المعدي *​


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *هؤلاء مسلمين و ليسوا بشر  ، بشر من الدرجة الثانية فقط لا غير لماذا تتعب نفسك مع المسلمين ؟ الم تسمع من قبل عنهم انهم يغتصبون الاولاد في المساجد ؟ الا تعلم انهم يولدون من خطاياهم ؟ الامر اسهل بكثير لهم مما انت تتصور ليست الامور معقدةفي مجتمعات اسلامية مريضة بداء الشياطين المعدي *​


لا يا اخى انا مختلف معاك
هم بشر ,والامر مش بالسهولة دى , وكونهم مسلمين لا يعنى انهم يعيشوا فى عذاب وجرح وقرف , انا فعلا  بيصعب عليا السيدات فى المواقف دى , بيدوروا على الانصاف ومحدش راحمهم , لا مجتمع ولا مفتيين ولا اى حاجة ! ينتحروا يعنى ولا ايه ؟!

ومعاك فى نقطة ان الامور معقدة فى المجتمعات الاسلامية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2012)

*لو الموضوع خرج عن مساره *
*أنا منسحب منه*


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو الموضوع خرج عن مساره *
> *أنا منسحب منه*


لا يا برنس مخرجش
وانت مشرفنى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> *ومعاك فى نقطة ان الامور معقدة فى المجتمعات الاسلامية*


*هو شايف أن الأسلام بيقدم الحل لمشكلة الطلاق بين الزوجين *
*فى حين ان المسيحية قيدتها بشدة وصرامة ..*
*والرد الجاهز على هذه النقطة الأسلامية مرحرح وفيه أخد ورد كتير ..من ضمنها يقولك :*
*كم مطلقة ؟ ..وكم مطلقة بتشتكى ؟ ..وهكذا *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يونيو 2012)

موضوع مؤسف ولكن للاسف يحدث كل يوم الاسلام ظلم المراة ظلما كبيرا


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

اتفرج مثلا على المشكلة المعروضة فى منتدى اجتماعى
وشوف الردود , ما بين العاقل , والمتخلف , والمصاب بالشيزوفرينيا , وجميعهن سيدات لان المنتدى نسائى فقط


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يا جماعه دي حاجه في نفسي بقالها فترة ياريت تهونوها عليا
> جوزي بقالنا مع بعض 5 سنين متجوزين جايلي النهارده بيقولي أنا قابلت زميلتي في الشغل
> و معجب بيها و عاوزك تتقبلي معايا الحكاية دي !!
> ...


المصدر

احد اكثر الردوج استفزازا :


> الرجاله تجننوا والبنات اتهبلوا
> عليكي بالدعاء
> انا مش ضد الزواج لانه شرع ربنا
> بس يكون بضبوابط الشرع
> ...



اما باقى الردود فعلى شاكلة :


> بصى حبيبتى انتى لو تقدرى تقبلى دى حاجه ترجعلك لكن لو رفضى ومتقدريش تتقبليه
> يبقى قوليله بصراحع انا مقدرش اخد نصف راجل ولو عايز تتجوزها يبقى بلاش انا وابنك انا حقعد فى بيتى معززه مكرمه وانت هتلها شقه بره وعيش معاها لكن انا لاء
> وبلاسلامه


زى ما قال عبود , الناس مش عاجبها الشرع , بس متقدرش تقول كدة صراحة !

شوف ده مثلا :


> لألألأ وشوفى الجبروت بتاعه,, جايبهالك تقابلك من غير حتى ما يستأذن منك
> انا لو منك كنت بهدلته هو وهى!! الله يكون فى عونك
> خليكى على موقفك شويه!! وبعدين ابقى اسمعى منه !! قوليله انتى قصرتى معاه فى ايه!!!
> اسأليه ايه الدافع انه يعمل كده!! اسأليه ايه وجهة نظره انه يتجوز تانى!!!
> عااارفة انه حلال ربنااا بس لازم يكون فى أسبااب للتعدد!! لكن من غير سبب لمجرد الدنااوة والطفاسه !!!!!!!



وبص المجتمع موصل المرأة لأنهى مجتمع وازاى يترضى بالهوان لنفسها :


> ربنا يربط علي قلبك ويصبرك السبب الوحيد اللي يخلي الواحدة تقبل ده هو انها مش هتقدر تصرف علي اولادها اللي باعك بيعه وممكن تكون دي فكرتها ويا حرام تقوله انها هتضحي علشان ما تخربش البيت وانها هتروح لغايه عندك تقنعك وطبعا النية واضحة هي عاوزة ايه



!!!!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2012)

*هيفاء ..وتيللر ...هاتوا ما عندكم*
*سخنوا الدنيا ياللا ..*


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

مشكلة مأسوية بعنوان :


> ام ل 9 بنات مش متربية وجوزى اتجوز عليا عشان الولد ... حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ...


هكتفى بنقلها ومش هعلق عليها 


> خسرت كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير
> مبقتش احس بالفرحة حتى وانا فى عيد
> صدق الله العظيم حين قتا (يهب لمن يشاء اناثا ويهب لمن يشاء الذكور)
> بس هعد اتحسبن على جوزى بقيت عمرى
> ...


المصدر


----------



## watergold (26 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> لا يا اخى انا مختلف معاك
> هم بشر ,والامر مش بالسهولة دى , وكونهم مسلمين لا يعنى انهم يعيشوا فى عذاب وجرح وقرف , انا فعلا  بيصعب عليا السيدات فى المواقف دى , بيدوروا على الانصاف ومحدش راحمهم , لا مجتمع ولا مفتيين ولا اى حاجة ! ينتحروا يعنى ولا ايه ؟!
> 
> ومعاك فى نقطة ان الامور معقدة فى المجتمعات الاسلامية



*لا تعاتبني حين اقول هذا من الذي ظلم المسلمين غير انفسهم ؟ هل انا اكون مخطأ حينما يكون شيخ مسلم زاني يأتي الناس المساكين الذين لا يعلمون ماذا يفعل في الخفاء و ما يخفيه من الاسرار الغير مقبولة بالنسبة له كمسلم دعني انا المسيحي لا تؤمن بديني لكن سؤالي لماذا تؤذني ؟ اتمنى من الكل ان يرد على سؤالي لماذا الشيوخ المسلمين يدعون اننا نقبل الشواذ في ديننا ؟ هل هذا مقبول ؟ هل انا اخطأت في قولي هذا ؟ انا لا اعلم لماذا تعاتبوني حينما اقول ان شيوخ المسلمين يعاشرون الاطفال في المساجد؟ انا لا اكذب في هذا الامر تم القبض على الكثير منهم و هم في هذه الحالة ماذا اقول في هذه الحالة ؟؟؟ انا الذي انسحب من الموضوع بكرامتي حيث اهان على قول الحقيقة هذا ليس لي بل لهم هم من يكفرون بنا انا لست متعب بل انا احترام الجميع و لكن اذ لم يتم احترامي من قبلهم فأنا الذي انسحب لأطبق اقول ديني لا غير انا لم اخرج من سياق الموضوع نهائياً ::::: الكلام هنا عن اثار الشريعة و هذا من اثار الشريعة ( الزنا) و هنا بعض (بعض ) القصص البـــــسيطة جداً عن حال المسلمين قولوا ما شئتم فأن الخطأ في الشريعة ::: ان اتضامن مع شخص يؤمن بالظلم كيف هذا ؟ هل يعقل ؟ شخص هو نفسه يريد الظالم ماذا افعل له انا ؟ فاليذهب كيفما شاء لأنه امن بالظلم فالظلم ظلمه فما علي انا ان افعل ؟ عندما يتركون هذه الافكار نحن نكون معهم و لكن حينما يكونون بهذه السذاجة فأنا اكون عدو شديد نحو كلامك هذا لا يمكن و لن يمكن ان نساعد شخص مظلوم مؤمن بالظلم هذا لا يعقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
*​


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

> و لن يمكن ان نساعد شخص مظلوم مؤمن بالظلم هذا لا يعقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


متفق معاك جدا فى تلك الجملة
المشكلة الحقيقة انه لا يستطيع الدفاع عن ظلمه طالما هذا "حلال" بالنسبة لعقيدته , وكأنه لا يجوز له دفع الظلم والضرر عن نفسه !


----------



## TELLER (26 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هيفاء ..وتيللر ...هاتوا ما عندكم*
> *سخنوا الدنيا ياللا ..*


 
*انت بس تقشر يا عوبد*

*طيب ممكن نعرف موقف الست دى لو عرفت ان جوزها بيخونها ؟*


----------



## watergold (26 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو شايف أن الأسلام بيقدم الحل لمشكلة الطلاق بين الزوجين *
> *فى حين ان المسيحية قيدتها بشدة وصرامة ..*
> *والرد الجاهز على هذه النقطة الأسلامية مرحرح وفيه أخد ورد كتير ..من ضمنها يقولك :*
> *كم مطلقة ؟ ..وكم مطلقة بتشتكى ؟ ..وهكذا *



*لا انا لا اقصد هذا لا تفسر كيفما شأت* ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *انت بس تقشر يا عوبد*
> 
> *طيب ممكن نعرف موقف الست دى لو عرفت ان جوزها بيخونها ؟*


*أهو كدة ...بدأنا ...*
*بيقولك ان الله حليم ستير ....أوعى* :ura1:


----------



## watergold (26 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> متفق معاك جدا فى تلك الجملة
> المشكلة الحقيقة انه لا يستطيع الدفاع عن ظلمه طالما هذا "حلال" بالنسبة لعقيدته , وكأنه لا يجوز له دفع الظلم والضرر عن نفسه !



*فهذه المشكلة التي لا يمكن حلها حتى يمكن حل المشكلة التي قبلها ، انا اتحدث من واقع حياتي المسلمين لديهم عقيدتهم الصلبة التي حجرت عقولهم  
*​


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

> طيب ممكن نعرف موقف الست دى لو عرفت ان جوزها بيخونها ؟


انت محظوظ
مش هرد انا 
احداهم (مسلمة برضو لان المنتدى المنقول منه اسلامى الطابع) ردت على سؤال زى سؤالك :
ا





> لزنا ده بيخون مراته وبيهددها في ناحيه واحده بس وهي الناحيه الجنسيه هو بيخونها خيانه جسم
> 
> بس الي بيتجوز عليها ده بيخونها في كل المشاعر والاحاسيس وكل الاوقات الحلو منها والمر
> بيخلي واحده تشاركها في حياتها النص بالنص بيشاركها كل حاجه
> ...


المصدر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *هو شايف أن الأسلام بيقدم الحل لمشكلة الطلاق بين الزوجين
> فى حين ان المسيحية قيدتها بشدة وصرامة ..*
> *لا انا لا اقصد هذا لا تفسر كيفما شأت*​


*أنا ردى على المجتمع الأسلامى وليس عن مشاركتك *
*علشان كدة لونت ( هو شايف ) بالأحمر تعود على المجتمع الأسلامى*


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

مشكلة تقهر بعنوان :


> صبرت على حرمني من الامومه ومكافئتي اتجوز عليا





> السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته
> في البدايه احب انكم تعرف تفاصيل حياتي باختصار وسامحني اذا اطلت عليكم
> انا متزوجه من 10سنوات كان جواز صالونات بس حبنا بعض بعد كده اوي
> بعد جوزنا بحوالي سنتين عرفت انه عمره ماهيخلف خالص قالي لوعايزه ننفصل قولتله لا انت عندي بالدنيا
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> انت محظوظ
> مش هرد انا
> احداهم (مسلمة برضو لان المنتدى المنقول منه اسلامى الطابع) ردت على سؤال زى سؤالك :
> ا


*خد بالك ...تيللر بيجرك على منطقة تانية خاااالص*
*وطبعا انت فاهم ...:smile01*


----------



## TELLER (26 يونيو 2012)

بس الي بيتجوز عليها ده بيخونها في كل المشاعر والاحاسيس وكل الاوقات الحلو منها والمر
بيخلي واحده تشاركها في حياتها النص بالنص بيشاركها كل حاجه 
بيعملها كل الي بيعمله لواحده تانيه بالظبط 
البيت مملكه الست ومفيش ملكه تقبل تقسم مملكتها مع حد تاني

*بس الزواج التاني خيانه لكل حياتهم مع بعض وكل تعبها معاه وتعبهم مع بعض بيشارك زوجته التانيه كل حاجه فلوسه وصحته وتعبه و فرحه وعياله بشارك معاها واحده تانيه 
ده كده بيخون كل لحظه في عمرها *

الزنا ممكن يخون مع اي واحده من الشارع وهتبقى لحظات وهتعدي
بس الزواج التاني كانه بيقول لزوجته الاولى 
الست الي اتجوزتها عليكي دي زيك او احسن منك في كل حاجه مش بس في السرير والفراش ولا حتى الحب 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*يعنى هى شايفة ان الزواج من اخرى اهدار لكرامتها*
*والخيانة كل يوم مع اخريات بدون علمها ويمكن الاستمرار فى الخيانة مع واحدة هو حفظ لكرامتها*
*يعنى يعمل راسها براس واحدة بنت ناس فى الحلال اسواء من انه يعمل راسها براس واحدة دفع فيها تلاتة شلم فى الحرام*

*ده كلام يعقل يا سيدات يا من تشاهدن الوضوع*


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

دى مشكلة تفقع المرارة , عكس الحالات اللى فاتت , عن بنت متقدملها واحد متزوج قبل كدة , يعنى هى اللى هتكون زوجة تانية
اتفرجوا العالم بتفكر ازاى :



> عاوزه افضفد معاكم
> مش حقول انى محتاره لا بس محتاجه اطمن شويه
> انا انسه عمرى 26 سنه ومتقدملى عريس اكبر منى بسنتين
> فى كل الموصفات اللى بتمنها حتى عيوبه ممكن اتغلب عليها شويه اصلى اكيد مش حلاقى انسان كامل متكامل ما انا بردو فيا عيوب واكيد هوا حيتقبلها
> ...



احد الاجابات اللى عجبتنى :


> انتى بالنسباله هيجدد شبابه معاكى
> واكيد فاهمه معنى الكلمه كويس
> انما فرحته بإنه عريس داقها
> فرحته بخبر حمل مرآته داقها
> ...





> وليه ترمى نفسك الرمية السودة دى
> 26 سنة انتى مش كبيرة
> اولا انتى هتبقى سبب فى عذاب الزوجة الاولى وحرقة قلبها
> وده هيسبب لك عذاب ضمير دايما
> ...


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

> عنى هى شايفة ان الزواج من اخرى اهدار لكرامتها
> والخيانة كل يوم مع اخريات بدون علمها ويمكن الاستمرار فى الخيانة مع واحدة هو حفظ لكرامتها
> يعنى يعمل راسها براس واحدة بنت ناس فى الحلال اسواء من انه يعمل راسها براس واحدة دفع فيها تلاتة شلم فى الحرام
> 
> ده كلام يعقل يا سيدات يا من تشاهدن الوضوع


تيلير اسلوبك واضح 
هيا بتتكلم ان الاتنين مؤلمين , الخيانة لا يختلف احد على انها مؤلمة ومضرة , وهى بقا ابدت اسبابها عن الم الزواج الثانى , انا عارف انك فاهم كدة كويس فأرجوك متعملش فيها مش فاهم
فأرجو متشتتش الموضوع , لو عايز تتناقش فى كلامها روحلها منتداها
انا هنا هعرض مشاكل حقيقية وواقعية مش انا اللى اخترعتها, تابع بهدوء وحكم ضميرك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2012)

*



انا حكون الزوجه التانيه وده حلال ربنا حرضى بامرى لانى خلاص تعبت من الوحده ومش عاوزه اعمل اى حاجه وحشه خصوصاا لو بتتعرض عليا كل يوم 
مراته الاولى عندها علم طبعاا وزواجه منى لاسباب كتيره يطول شرحها

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*هههههههههههه*
*لا ياشيخة ؟؟ ....بجد ...؟!:ura1:*
*حاجة وحشة ازاى يعنى ؟؟ هاه ؟*
*يا كريتيك دى بت عايزة ضرب النار أصلاً ...*


----------



## TELLER (26 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> تيلير اسلوبك واضح
> هيا بتتكلم ان الاتنين مؤلمين , الخيانة لا يختلف احد على انها مؤلمة ومضرة , وهى بقا ابدت اسبابها عن الم الزواج الثانى , انا عارف انك فاهم كدة كويس فأرجوك متعملش فيها مش فاهم
> *لا فاهم كويس و تكلمت فى اسباب الالم*
> *كيف تقيل ما هو حرام عن ما هو حلال*
> ...


 
*وانا اطلب راى سيدة  *


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

> لا فاهم كويس و تكلمت فى اسباب الالم
> كيف تقيل ما هو حرام عن ما هو حلال


كلامك ده اكبر دليل انك مش فاهم
هى مقالتش انها قابلة الحرام , هى بتقول ان الحلال ده كمان مؤلم زيه زى الحرام واكتر
بص اقرا كلامها تانى من مصدر الموضوع نسه وهتفهم سياق الموضوع
كان الموضوع عنوانه "ليه السيدات بتكره التعدد" وكان السؤال هو "لو جوزك قالك هروح ازنى لو متجوزتش تقوليله ايه" ؟ 
اتمنى تكون فهمتك , ومتكنش بتجادل وخلاص


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

> يا كريتيك دى بت عايزة ضرب النار أصلاً ...


طبيعى يا عوبد
اومال عنوان الموضوع "دمى بيتحرق" ده هزار


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 يونيو 2012)

المفروض تسميه مشاكل الطلاق في الاسلام مو عن المراه المقهوره لان قهر المراه ماينحصر في الزواج عليها فقط في امور كثيره تنقهر فيها في كل المجتمعات المحافظه والمتحرره والاسلاميه والمسيحيه لا ن اكيد عندكم مشاكل في محيطكم وماتكلمت عنها ولا انا غلطانه؟

انا لما احتاج احس بالكآبه والدراما واننا مظلومات وكذا ادخل مواقع النساء في النت المتخصصه لهن يفضفضن فيها عقبال ما زوجها يرجع من الدوام وعندهن اقسام خاصه في حل مشاكلهن اشفق على الرجال من كمية المؤامرت اللي تحاك لرجل المسكين والحلول العجيبه اللي يقدمونها لبعض اللي ممكن تودي زوجها في الف داهيه وبالمقابل ما نشوف مواقع خاصه لرجال يشتكون فيها عن زوجاتهم عشان كذا دائما النساء المظلومات ومش كل مشاكلهن في المواقع هذه خاصه بالتعدد طبعا 



> زى ما قال عبود , الناس مش عاجبها الشرع , بس متقدرش تقول كدة صراحة !


مش الشرع مش عاجبها ولكن الشرع يسمح لها تقول كده. التعدد ماهو ركن اساسي وفريضه واذا قلت حضرتي ما راح اسمح له يتزوج علي ما كفرت وطلعت من ديني  من حقها ترفض الزواج من متزوج ومن حقها تشترط عليها ما يتزوج عليها ومن حقها اذا ما عدل تطلب الطلاق .
ومن حقها اذا حتى كرهته حتى لو كان عادل تخلعه 
 الرجل غصب عنه يصرف على عياله شرعيا وقانونيا محكمه او من غيرها اذا كان رجل محترم وصاحب اخلاق وعاطفه مفروض ينفذ كل واجباته ومايرمي عياله لامه هو المسؤل عنهم امام الله في الدنيا والاخره .

المراه تخاف يطلقها زوجها وتستحمل القهر اذا طلقها ما تعرف وين تروح او مش عاوز يطلقها لكن ما يحبها او يصرف عليها او ما تبغي تطلق منه عشان العيال او العيش والملح وكذا وين تروح؟

اللي تخاف ان زوجها يطلقها وتنتهي في الشارع المفروض الحكومه تتكفل فيها وتصرف لها راتب وسكن.. غير كذا المفروض كل بنت تاخذ شهادتها وتدرس ماينفع تعتمد على الرجال في كل شئ ممكن يطلع حظها على واحد بخيل او مقصر في الصرف علي كمالياتها.

ما ادري عن مجتمعكم واتوقع التعدد عندكم قليل ولكن مو كل مشاكل الطلاق والقهر تكون بسبب ان الزوج تزوج عليها

في الامارات اكبر سبب لطلاق هو رفاهية المقدمه للمراه 
ان تطلقت اواصبحت عانس او مات زوجها الحكومه تصرف لها راتب وبيت ونسبة التعدد قليله جدا ونسبة الخريجات والمتعلمات اكبر من نسبة الذكور وفي الزواج يجيب لها الخدامه قبل ما تنجب مع ذلك مقهورا من ايش ما ادري والا سباب تتفاوت اللي مثلا زوجها يرفض يجيب لها هديه او فستان او ذاك طقم تعتبر نفسها مقهوره طيب اللي مطلع عينها الرجل وايش تعتبر نفسها؟ 
واسمح لي اتكلم عن النساء في البلد الذي ادرس فيه بريطانيا طبعا المراه هنا تعرفون كل حقوقها الشخصيه تاخذه وتطلعه من عينها ولكن حياتهن مش سعيده في نهايه تصبح ام مع عيالها وهن نسبه الاكبر في البلاد وتظطر تشتغل عشان تأمن لهم معيشه كريمه مع قليل من مساعده من الحكومه لا بيت يأمن مستقبلها لان ممكن حكومه تدفع الايجار لمده معينه لكن ما مجرد ما اصغر طفلها يتخرج من مدرسه تطلع منه وتصفى على دار عجزه او تدفع ايجاره من اول وجديد الحكومه كانت تحشم العيال مش هي لذاتها وهذا نوع من انواع القهر ان تصفى على راتبها التقاعد
لا تسالون عن دور الاب الرجال قليل من يلتفت الى عياله والمراه هي اللي تتورط فيهم بما انها طلعتهم من بطنها 
ما احب اظلم احد رجل او امراه كل انسان ياخذ من الحياه اللي مقدر عليه واللي يتجاوز على غيره كما تدين تدان


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 يونيو 2012)

البني ادم اللي يقول نغتصب في المساجد احب اقوله ايش عرفك مرابط هناك؟ وايش ذا القرف لازم اقرا تجاوزات هذه كل مره


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 يونيو 2012)

*نسيت اعطيك مثال عن الشكاوي 

احب اسال كريتيك .. تخيل اني تزوجت واحد سالت عنه كثير والكل اجمع انه ملاك نازل من السماء ماعليه كلام وكل الصفات الحلوه فيه 
وتزوجته وبعد كم سنه تغير هو وما تغيرت انا بالعكس انا فيني صفات ما يحلم يلاقيها بسهوله  وصار عندي عيال وصرت عند كل الاخصائين الاجتماعيين وما نفع وهو ما تزوج ولا حتى خان بس صارت نفسيته بايخه وقل الحب من عنده ويجرحني على اداناة الدون وما يحترمني  وايش اسوي؟ ومع ده كله مش عاوز يطلقني اعمل ايه ..

لحظه شوي
 امسح دموعي :crying:.. حسبي الله عليه سبع تحاسيب 


 ابغي الحكم من غير ما تسمع منه طبعا

*


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لمداخلتك الجميلة اخت هيفاء
احترم رأيك جدا وفيه كثير من الحقائق



> التعدد ماهو ركن اساسي وفريضه


هذا معلوم
لكن اليكى المشكلة :
مثلا هذا النقاش دار بين رجل اراد ان يعدد , وزوجته الاولى , جاء على لسانها :


> قلت له لما يبقى رجل عنده ست فيها كل المواصفات دى ويقول اتجوز تانى يبقى دى طفاسه وفراغه عين
> بس هو امكر منى وقالى يا ستى انت زى الفل وبتخلفى وجميله وكل الصفات الحلوه بس طفاسه ولا مش طفاسه مش حقى وربنا ادهولى بتحرموه ليه؟؟؟


فبماذا ستردى عليه ؟! من ستلومى فى تلك الحالة ؟ هل الرجل ام الله ام الشرع ام من ؟!!

الرجل فى مجتمعنا لا يحتاج لأى سبب ليتزوج على زوجته ويدمر حياتها  ويجرح مشاعرها , مسألة ان الشرع "يبيح" له او "يعطيه " الحق للزواج ثانى وثالث ورابع جعلته لا يشعر بالذنب او وجع الضمير ! بل زوجته هى المخطئة لأنها معترضة على حق من حقوقه , من منظورى ده شيئ قمة فى اللاانسانية , ان تكون الضحية هى الملامة والمخطئة والتى تمنع الرجل من اداء حقوقه متى اراد !!
لم يعد الرجل يشعر بمعانتها امام وقوف الشرع فى صفه 
انتى نفسك لم ترضى ان يتم التزوج عليكى , ولا اى امرأة ترضى ,اذا كان هذا مؤذى لجميعكن , فى جميع الظروف , فلما هو مباح !! هل كحل لقضايا اخرى ؟! كيف يكون حلا وهو يصنع كل تلك المشكلات ؟! كيف يكون حلا على حساب جرح الزوجة الأولى ؟!
اليس الله لا يكلف نفسا الا وسعها ؟! فلماذا احل للرجل ما هو فوق تحمل اى امرأة ؟!
اما المصيبة الأكبر , ان تشعر الزوجة بالذنب , لأنها لا تطيق فكرة التعدد التى هى "شرع الله" , فتصاب بشيزوفرينيا وصراع داخلى ! , وكأنها تقف معهم ضد نفسها وضد شعورها الطبيعى بالقهر !
,لهذا اشفق على النساء المسلمات اكثر من جميع الاخريات !



> ما ادري عن مجتمعكم واتوقع التعدد عندكم قليل ولكن مو كل مشاكل الطلاق والقهر تكون بسبب ان الزوج تزوج عليها


ولكن لا ننكر ان التعدد له من المشاكل ما يكفي ويزيد !
وسأفتح مواضيع بمشكلات اخرى
اما هنا
هل قرأتى كل تلك المشكلات التى نقلتها ؟! سببها واحد رئيسى ! التعدد , ذكورية المجتمع !


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

> احب اسال كريتيك .. تخيل اني تزوجت واحد سالت عنه كثير والكل اجمع انه ملاك نازل من السماء ماعليه كلام وكل الصفات الحلوه فيه
> وتزوجته وبعد كم سنه تغير هو وما تغيرت انا بالعكس انا فيني صفات ما يحلم يلاقيها بسهوله وصار عندي عيال وصرت عند كل الاخصائين الاجتماعيين وما نفع وهو ما تزوج ولا حتى خان بس صارت نفسيته بايخه وقل الحب من عنده ويجرحني على اداناة الدون وما يحترمني وايش اسوي؟ ومع ده كله مش عاوز يطلقني اعمل ايه ..


يا له من امر مؤلم,فى الحقيقة لست متزوج ولا احب ان اقدم لكى مجرد نصائح نظرية او ليست عن خبرة , كل ما املكه ان اصلى من اجلك  , لكن ثقى ان دائما هنا امل وهناك حل , زوجك رجل طيب وانتى طيبة وبالتأكيد هناك طريق لإستعادة جو السعادة بينكم
سمعت من اطباء نفسيين ان تلك المرحلة "الفتور والنفور" تحدث فى جميع الزيجات , اتمنى ان تنتهى منها قريبا وتجدى السعادة معه مرة اخرى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2012)

*هيفاء مو متزوجة ...هى تفترض شئ ...*
*وبعدين بتقولك* (( *انا فيني صفات ما يحلم يلاقيها بسهوله )):smile01*


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

وانا جاوبت حسب صحة فرضها :smile01


----------



## محمد حبيب ربه (26 يونيو 2012)

والله انا سيدة ومش شايفة فى الموضوع مهانة المهانة بالنسبالي لما زوجى يعشق سيدة ويزني وهى ليست على زمته وفى حالة احساسي بالمهانة اطلب الطلاق والشريعة الاسلامية حافظة حقوقنا فى نفقة للزوجة والاولاد لو هنفكر بلعقل يعني فرضا زوج عجبته واحدة حتى لو تفكيره غلط افضل يزني معها ولا يتزوجها وانا اعرف صديقة مسيحية رات خيانة جوزها بعينها ولم تنفصل عنه هل معنى كدا انها تجبر وهو يجبر على العيشة معها ويزنى فى الحرام وانا لو مش متقبلة زواج زوجى عليه ابتعد واطلب الطلاق فييين المهانة المهانة هى الخيانة والزنا فى الحرام والحلال بيبعد الزنا


----------



## TELLER (26 يونيو 2012)

محمد حبيب ربه قال:


> والله انا سيدة ومش شايفة فى الموضوع مهانة المهانة بالنسبالي لما زوجى يعشق سيدة ويزني وهى ليست على زمته وفى حالة احساسي بالمهانة اطلب الطلاق والشريعة الاسلامية حافظة حقوقنا فى نفقة للزوجة والاولاد لو هنفكر بلعقل يعني فرضا زوج عجبته واحدة حتى لو تفكيره غلط افضل يزني معها ولا يتزوجها وانا اعرف صديقة مسيحية رات خيانة جوزها بعينها ولم تنفصل عنه هل معنى كدا انها تجبر وهو يجبر على العيشة معها ويزنى فى الحرام وانا لو مش متقبلة زواج زوجى عليه ابتعد واطلب الطلاق فييين المهانة المهانة هى الخيانة والزنا فى الحرام والحلال بيبعد الزنا


 
*وهذه الشهادة التى سبق وطلبتها من سيدة*


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

> والله انا سيدة ومش شايفة فى الموضوع مهانة المهانة بالنسبالي


هذا حقك , ولكن غيرك رأى فيه مهانة لهن , وهذا حقهن ايضا ولا يمكنك ان تمنعى احساسسهن
بالنسبة لموضوع الزنا , فحله ليس الزوجا الثانى , لأن الزواج الثانى طفاسة جنسية , مثله مثل الزنى تماما , ولكن الفرق ان هذا بورقة وهذا من غير ورقة ! كلامهما خيانة , على رأى المرأة اللى علقت على هذا الموضوع
مش من المنطق المساومة على الزواج الثانى والا فالزنا , هذا كمن يساوم على "اما اسرقك" او "تعطينى املاكم بالذوق"
كلاهما ابتزاز ونتائج كلاهما خطيرة ومدمرة


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

> وهذه الشهادة التى سبق وطلبتها من سيدة


توجد شهادات من سيدات اخريات , اعلم انك تريد ان تأخذ ما انت مقتنع به فقط , لكن هناك غيرك مقتنع بما هو مختلف عن تفكيرك , انت كل همك الان انقاذ وتبرئة الشريعة , لا يهمك الانسانية او مشاعر احدهن قط
وشكرا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *وهذه الشهادة التى سبق وطلبتها من سيدة*


*اية دة يا تيللر ...أنت جايبها معاك ؟؟*
*مستنى وبترد بعد منها بتلات دقايق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*حقيقى ..رُب صدفة خير من ألف ميعاد* 
*وبعدين دى أسمها محمد ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TELLER (26 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> هذا حقك , ولكن غيرك رأى فيه مهانة لهن , وهذا حقهن ايضا ولا يمكنك ان تمنعى احساسسهن
> بالنسبة لموضوع الزنا , فحله ليس الزوجا الثانى , لأن الزواج الثانى طفاسة جنسية , مثله مثل الزنى تماما , ولكن الفرق ان هذا بورقة وهذا من غير ورقة ! كلامهما خيانة , على رأى المرأة اللى علقت على هذا الموضوع
> مش من المنطق المساومة على الزواج الثانى والا فالزنا , هذا كمن يساوم على "اما اسرقك" او "تعطينى املاكم بالذوق"
> كلاهما ابتزاز ونتائج كلاهما خطيرة ومدمرة


*ولكن الحل موجود فى الاسلام فقط*
* لمن تقبل ولمن لا تقبل*


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

> ولكن الحل موجود فى الاسلام فقط
> لمن تقبل ولمن لا تقبل


هذا رأيك "النظرى" !
بينما المشاكل "الواقعية" التى امامنا اثبتت عكس كلامك !
ثم قولك "لمن تقبل او لا تقبل" هذا ارهاب فكرى ! كأنك بتقول "اللى مش عاجبها تخبط دماغها فى الحيط" ! وده اللى بيعمله الرجالة المسلمين فعلا , منه لله اللى كان السبب


----------



## TELLER (26 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اية دة يا تيللر ...أنت جايبها معاك ؟؟*
> *مستنى وبترد بعد منها بتلات دقايق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *حقيقى ..رُب صدفة خير من ألف ميعاد*
> *وبعدين دى أسمها محمد ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
*الذكاء الزيادة يا عوبد يقلب وسوسة*
*احنا الاثنين اونلاين يا عم*
*ولكنها فقط المصداقية*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *الذكاء الزيادة يا عوبد يقلب وسوسة*
> *احنا الاثنين اونلاين يا عم*
> *ولكنها فقط المصداقية*


*ومين قالك أنكم مش اون لاين ..مش قصدى اللى جه فى دماغك*
*أنتظرت رأى سيدة ..وجت السيدة ..وانت كنت معاها على الخط *
*بس أندهشت يعنى من محاسن الصدف ...:ura1:*
*ماعلينا ..هى ردها معقوول بالنسبة لمرأة مسلمة ..*
*وانت كمان دخلت فى المنطقة اللى كنت عايزها ...*


----------



## TELLER (26 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> هذا رأيك "النظرى" !
> بينما المشاكل "الواقعية" التى امامنا اثبتت عكس كلامك !
> ثم قولك "لمن تقبل او لا تقبل" هذا ارهاب فكرى ! كأنك بتقول "اللى مش عاجبها تخبط دماغها فى الحيط" ! وده اللى بيعمله الرجالة المسلمين فعلا , منه لله اللى كان السبب


 
*من لا تقبل بمعنى الطلاق مش تخبط دماغها فى الحيطة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *من لا تقبل بمعنى الطلاق مش تخبط دماغها فى الحيطة*


*لأ معلش بقى ...خدها منى أنا دى*
*بتخبط دماغها فى اقربها حيطة كمااان*


----------



## محمد حبيب ربه (26 يونيو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *وهذه الشهادة التى سبق وطلبتها من سيدة*


وانا اشهد بأني سيدة متزوجة ولدي ابناء وفى حالة زواج زوج فعلا مش هكمل وهفضل اعيش اربي ابنائي واخد حقوقي كما شرعها الله لا ينسي حقوق المراءة نفقتي واولادى وان زوجى يتزوج افضلي من ان يززززززززززززززززززززززنى وكما رايت ان العيشة بالفرض تولد الخيانة


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

> من لا تقبل بمعنى الطلاق مش تخبط دماغها فى الحيطة



قريت البنت دى قالت ايه لواحده جوزها اتجوز عليها وبتفكر تتطلق :


> ربنا يربط علي قلبك ويصبرك السبب الوحيد اللي يخلي الواحدة تقبل ده هو انها مش هتقدر تصرف علي اولادها اللي باعك بيعه وممكن تكون دي فكرتها ويا حرام تقوله انها هتضحي علشان ما تخربش البيت وانها هتروح لغايه عندك تقنعك وطبعا النية واضحة هي عاوزة ايه


انتو اللى اجبرتهوا على تحمل وضع زبالة بالنسبة لها !
مش انتو اصحاب مبدأ الرجال هو اللى بيشتغل ويصرف وياخد ضعف الميزاث , اهو بيذلها يا عم الحج ومن غيره هتسف التراب وهتقبل "مجبرة" الوضع المنيل ده !


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

> وانا اشهد بأني سيدة متزوجة ولدي ابناء وفى حالة زواج زوج فعلا مش هكمل وهفضل اعيش اربي ابنائي واخد حقوقي كما شرعها الله لا ينسي حقوق المراءة نفقتي واولادى وان زوجى يتزوج افضلي من ان يززززززززززززززززززززززنى وكما رايت ان العيشة بالفرض تولد الخيانة


ليه مش هتكملى ؟
مش الزواج الثانى افضل من الزنا برضو ؟ لملاذا لا تتحملى زوجة ثانية ؟ اليس الله هو المشرع ؟


----------



## محمد حبيب ربه (26 يونيو 2012)

انت شايف ان زواج الرجل على امرأته مهانة للمرأة طب فى حالة ان الزوج ينظر لامراة اخرى ويعيش معها بدون علم زوجته يبقى احلى


----------



## محمد حبيب ربه (26 يونيو 2012)

ماهو برضه الشرع ادانى حرية القبول والرفض


----------



## TELLER (26 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ معلش بقى ...خدها منى أنا دى*
> *بتخبط دماغها فى اقربها حيطة كمااان*


*وتخبط دماغها ليه*
*ماتخلعه*


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

> ماهو برضه الشرع ادانى حرية القبول والرفض


طيب وانتى هترفضى ليه يعنى ؟
ان مكنش مهانة وحلو اوى كدة ليه هترفضى ؟


----------



## محمد حبيب ربه (26 يونيو 2012)

وانت فى نظرك مفيش فرق بين الزواج الثانى والزن لا طبعا فى فرق وفرق كبير كمان وهو قبول الزوجة وانا اعلم ان زوجات كتير تقبلو كدا انها تكمل وهى متقبلة الوضع ده وان الابنا يحسب نسبهم للاب حسب الورقة مش ابن حرام او فى الزنا صدقني انا فكرت وبحثت كتيير لقيت ان ربنا بيعفينا من الزنا كتيير قوي


----------



## TELLER (26 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> قريت البنت دى قالت ايه لواحده جوزها اتجوز عليها وبتفكر تتطلق :
> 
> انتو اللى اجبرتهوا على تحمل وضع زبالة بالنسبة لها !
> مش انتو اصحاب مبدأ الرجال هو اللى بيشتغل ويصرف وياخد ضعف الميزاث , اهو بيذلها يا عم الحج ومن غيره هتسف التراب وهتقبل "مجبرة" الوضع المنيل ده !


 
*فى حاجة اسمها حقوق المطلقة *


----------



## محمد حبيب ربه (26 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طيب وانتى هترفضى ليه يعنى ؟
> ان مكنش مهانة وحلو اوى كدة ليه هترفضى ؟


انا هرفض لانى بحب زوجى حبا عميقا والغيرة على زوجى من ان اعلم انه يحب امراءة غيري تجعلني ارفض ومن حقي شرعا ان ارفض او اكمل ( مع اخذ حقوقي كاملة )


----------



## محمد حبيب ربه (26 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ليه مش هتكملى ؟
> مش الزواج الثانى افضل من الزنا برضو ؟ لملاذا لا تتحملى زوجة ثانية ؟ اليس الله هو المشرع ؟


ان ارفض لانى احب زوجى وهو شرع الله حقا شرع الله لكي لانتجه الى الزنا ومن حقي شرعا بان ارفض او اكمل


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

> فى حاجة اسمها حقوق المطلقة


يا حبيبى انت فهمت انا قلت ايه ؟
نظرة المجتمع ليها والوضع هيخليها تستححمل غصبا عنها
انت قريت كل المشكلات ازاى محتارين يطلقوا ولا لا ! لو الطلاق سهل اوى كدة زى ما انت متخيل ما كانوا اتطلقوا وريحوا نفسهم


----------



## محمد حبيب ربه (26 يونيو 2012)

وبعدين من نعم الله علينا انه جعل الزواج الثاني ارحملي من اري زوجي يزنى وافرض عليه يعيش معي وهو يعاشر امراءة اخري غيري فى الحرام والاسلام لم ينسي حقوقنا بالعكس احنا واخدين حقوقنا فى حالة الطلاق نفقة للزوجة والاولاد غصب عنه


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

> نا هرفض لانى بحب زوجى حبا عميقا والغيرة على زوجى من ان اعلم انه يحب امراءة غيري تجعلني ارفض ومن حقي شرعا ان ارفض او اكمل ( مع اخذ حقوقي كاملة )


الستى تعلمين انها مجرد غيرة ؟ فلماذا لا تستعيذى بالله من وسوسة الشيطان وتكملى معه ؟!
طبعا انا مقدر ما قلتيه , ومقدر ايضا لما لم تقوليه , لكنه واضح
واشكرك


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (26 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *هؤلاء مسلمين و ليسوا بشر ، بشر من الدرجة الثانية فقط لا غير لماذا تتعب نفسك مع المسلمين ؟ الم تسمع من قبل عنهم انهم يغتصبون الاولاد في المساجد ؟ الا تعلم انهم يولدون من خطاياهم ؟ الامر اسهل بكثير لهم مما انت تتصور ليست الامور معقدةفي مجتمعات اسلامية مريضة بداء الشياطين المعدي *​


 
*له له له *

*ليش تقول عنا كل هذا ؟؟*


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

> وبعدين من نعم الله علينا انه جعل الزواج الثاني ارحملي


هل تعلمى ان هك تناقضى نفسك
ان كان نعمة , فلماذا انتى شخصيا ترفضيه ؟! هو مجرد كلام نظرى , وقت الجد لا توجد زوجة تقبل الزواج الثانى , انسى امر النعمة والكلام النظرى وقت ذبح قلبك


----------



## محمد حبيب ربه (26 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> يا حبيبى انت فهمت انا قلت ايه ؟
> نظرة المجتمع ليها والوضع هيخليها تستححمل غصبا عنها
> انت قريت كل المشكلات ازاى محتارين يطلقوا ولا لا ! لو الطلاق سهل اوى كدة زى ما انت متخيل ما كانوا اتطلقوا وريحوا نفسهم


يعنى حضرتك خايف على نظرة المجتمع ومش خايف على نظرة المجتمع لما تبقى تعلم ان زوجها يزنى مع اخري وتجبر وتجبره على العيشة معها لان مفيش منفد واحد فى شرعيتهم للانفصال
هو بقى ده الصعب بعينه


----------



## محمد حبيب ربه (26 يونيو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *له له له *
> 
> *ليش تقول عنا كل هذا ؟؟*



الكلام ده ربنا هيحسبك عليه حساب عسيير 
انت كدا بتبتلي على ديني كفاية افتراء
ولا تعلم اخرتك كيف يكون حسابها
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## محمد حبيب ربه (26 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> هل تعلمى ان هك تناقضى نفسك
> ان كان نعمة , فلماذا انتى شخصيا ترفضيه ؟! هو مجرد كلام نظرى , وقت الجد لا توجد زوجة تقبل الزواج الثانى , انسى امر النعمة والكلام النظرى وقت ذبح قلبك


انا ليس اناقض نفسي انا قلت من حقي اكمل او ارفض فى غيري ممكن يقبل وهو حقي قد شرعه الله واقولها ثانيا افضلي ان ابقى مطلقة ولا ان ابقى زوجة زانى


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

مرة اخرى
المساومة ما بين "اما الزنا او الزواج الثانى" هو زريعة غير اخلاقية ونوع من الانواع الابتزاز ولى الزراع
وكأن الرجل غير قادر على التحكم فى نفسه وعبد لشهوته
الرجل الذى تزوج ثانية حتى لا يزنى , سيتزوج ثالث ورابع , فهو لا يفكر لا بنصفه الأسفل , وقراراته نتاج شهواته

وفى كل الحالات , بعد ما عرضنا من مشاكل , لا يمكن لأحد ان ينكر خطورة الزواج الثانى واضرارة على نفسيه المرأة والأسرة بشكل عام


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2012)

رجاء خاص من مشرف القسم 
أن يتم حذف ما لا يليق من كلمات لا تتفق مع روح المحبة واحترام الآخر وعقيدته
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 يونيو 2012)

> اليس الله لا يكلف نفسا الا وسعها ؟! فلماذا احل للرجل ما هو فوق تحمل اى امرأة ؟




فعلا وعشان كذا من حقها تتركه 



> ا له من امر مؤلم,فى الحقيقة لست متزوج ولا احب ان اقدم لكى مجرد نصائح نظرية او ليست عن خبرة , كل ما املكه ان اصلى من اجلك , لكن ثقى ان دائما هنا امل وهناك حل , زوجك رجل طيب وانتى طيبة وبالتأكيد هناك طريق لإستعادة جو السعادة بينكم
> سمعت من اطباء نفسيين ان تلك المرحلة "الفتور والنفور" تحدث فى جميع الزيجات , اتمنى ان تنتهى منها قريبا وتجدى السعادة معه مرة اخرى


من خيالي المشكله هذه 
 مثال على االمشاكل اللي اقراها ماتخصني انا لكن فعلا رجال يعاملون زوجاتهم بطريقه سيئه ويطلبون منهم الصبر بسبب االنفور وهذا غلط على فكره النفور مانزل من السماء


الفتاوي اللي نقلتها ماهي بعامه انا لو مكانها ما اخذ فيها كل انسان له ظروف وعلى اساسها يحصل على الفتوى هو مايعرفها ولايعرف تفاصيل حياتها وقرا مشكلتها من النت عطاها فتوى تناسبها بمعلومات اللي اعطتها له مستحيل ينصحها بالطلاق انما الصبر ومستحيل يحرم التعدد لكن الحل في يدها هي تعرف واقعها لو فعلا سيئ ومايعدل تتركه


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (26 يونيو 2012)

محمد حبيب ربه قال:


> الكلام ده ربنا هيحسبك عليه حساب عسيير
> انت كدا بتبتلي على ديني كفاية افتراء
> ولا تعلم اخرتك كيف يكون حسابها
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


 
*ماذا تقصدين من كلامك يا إختي ؟*

*ماذا فعلت ؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يونيو 2012)

*كريتيك مالك و مال حقوق الانسان اليومين دول :smile01 

استفسار صغنن أأأأد كدة ... ايه اللى دخل الزنا فى الجواز الثانى ؟؟ و ليه نص الصفحات بيقولو ايه المشكلة اما يتجوز مش احسن ما يزنى ... لاهو كان حق مكتسب انه يزنى فالشرع أضاف برواز حلال للمصيبة دى ؟؟؟ يعنى بالظبط كدة زى ماتقول لواحد اصله اما جاع و هو صايم استغفر ربه و أكل بس دة حرام .. يقوم قايلك الله مش أحسن ماكان يأكل على طول من غير استغفار ؟؟؟ منطق عجيب الاكل اصلا و انت صايم حرام و طفاسة مش المفترض انك وقت ماتجوع تاكل بغض النظر عن صيامك من عدمه

قالطبيعى انت متجوز و المفترض مراتك موفياك حقوقك الزوجية كاملة ايه اللى يخليك تزنى ؟ طفاسة .. فيقولك لا بقا انت تتجوز متزنيش .. زى اللى استغفر قبل ما يأكل و هو صايم بالظبط ... 
الزواج التانى بصورته دى بيحلل الشهوة .. 

و اللى عمالين يقولو أة ماهو يتجوز عليا و اسيبه او مسيبهوش حقى بس ميزنيش .. يا ناس و الله الزنا مش من الحقوق المكفولة لكل مواطن و أنتى بتختارى أخف الوطأتين ... حقك رفض الزنا و رفض الجواز التانى .. و اللى تقولى اطلق بدل ما اعيش مع واحد زانى ... هاتيلى شرع فى الدنيا بيقولك اما جوزك يزنى خليكى معاه .. دى المسيحية مفيهاش طلاق لاى سبب غير الزنا .. يعنى حتى اما منعنا الطلاق لكل الاسباب سمحنا بيه فى حالة الزنا ...

كريتيك متوجعش قلبك كتير معاهم .. مفيش مسلم او مسلمة هيقولك شرعنا غلط .. لانهم لو شافوه غلط و قدرو يعترفو بكدة مكنش زمانهم مسلميين اصلا .. فخليك عارف اللى فيها و ريح روحك بدل ماتسمع اجابات ليها العجب*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 يونيو 2012)

كنت تناقشت مع الزميل العزيز كريتك من فترة ليست بالبعيدة فى هذا الأمر

نعم هو مصر أن الزواج الثانى فيه إجحاف وظلم للمرأة

هذا رأيه وقناعاته 

أتذكر وقتها ياكريتك أننى قلت لك واسمح لى أن أعيد لعلك تفهمنى هذه المرة

لماذا إذن عدد بعض الأنبياء كإبراهيم ويعقوب وداود وسليمان وغيرهم ؟


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

> نعم هو مصر أن الزواج الثانى فيه إجحاف وظلم للمرأة


هل قرأت المشاكل الواقعية المطروحة فى الموضوع ؟!
اتمنى ان تقرأها لتعرف ان هذا ليس رأيى وحدى بل رأي سيدات "مسلمات" كثيرات ! وسأنقل لك المزيد لتتأكد بنفسك



> ماذا إذن عدد بعض الأنبياء كإبراهيم ويعقوب وداود وسليمان وغيرهم ؟


مازلت اتذكر انى اخبرتك انه هذا ايضا اسائة منهم !
لا توجد فى المسيحية عصمة للأنبياء , ولما اتى السيد المسيح فى العهد الجديد صحح مسار تلك الافعال المغلوظة التى كانت بسبب "غلاظة قلوبهم" على حسب قول المسيح له المجد
وارجو ان كنت تريد النقاش "عقيديا" ان تتوجه للأقسام المناسبة , هنا النقاش على مستوى انسانى فحسب


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> > وارجو ان كنت تريد النقاش "عقيديا" ان تتوجه للأقسام المناسبة , هنا النقاش على مستوى انسانى فحسب


الاساس فى الموضوع كله ياكريتك هو العــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدل
نعم
هناك نساء متزوجات برجل واحد وكأنها غير متزوجة
وهناك امرأة تحيا سعيدة مع ربع رجل 
فهمتنى


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 يونيو 2012)

وبتوضيح آخر 
العدل منوط بما يقدم للمرأة من حقوق
بمعنى
فى الشرع الإسلامى الرجل مطالب بأداء حقوق للمرأة واجبة
كالنفقة والمبيت
فهو مطالب بذلك سواء كانت امرأة واحدة أو أربع 
إذن فعلى كل الأحوال المرأة مصونة الحقوق وحدها أو مع غيرها !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2012)

*الموضوع يُناقش من الناحية الأنسانية ..بحيث وجد صاحبه عدة شكاوى من نساء مسلمات تشكو فيها مسألة الزواج الثانى ..*
*العقيدة الأسلامية لا ترى فى مسألة الزواج الثانى أنه زنا*
*فالزنا مُختلفٌ عليه معناً فى العقيدتين ..*
*فيتسائل عن مدى أنسانية ( تصرف الزوج ) بأهماله مشاعر زوجته ورغبته فى الزواج بزوجة ثانية أو حتى ثالثة ..*
*الدفاع عن الفكرة ( الأنسانية ) من جهة العضوات المسلمات جاء من منطلق الشريعة ..*
*وحددت كلاهما حقوقها ( الشرعية )تجاة مُطلقها ..*
*وكريتيك يناقش حقوقها الأنسانية ..اى حقها فى الا ينفرد الزوج بقرار يملكه هو وحده وتقع عليه مسئولية هدم كيان أسرة*
*مهما تم تعويضها مادياً من جهة الشرع *
*السؤال حتى لا يخرج الموضوع عن مساره ويتجه الى العقائد*
*أنسانياً : هل يصح تصرف الزوج بأن يتزوج بأخرى على حساب كرامة زوجته ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> رجاء خاص من مشرف القسم ​
> أن يتم حذف ما لا يليق من كلمات لا تتفق مع روح المحبة واحترام الآخر وعقيدته​


 *أضم صوتى الى صوتك يا أستاذنا..*
*وأعتقد بأنضمام صوت الأستاذ ياسر الجندى معنا*


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

الله ينور يا عوبد
اخ ياسر
راجع مداخلة عبود , هنا لا اناقش الشرع الاسلامى ولا ما له ولا ما عليه , لما يفتح القسم الاسلامى هنبقى ندردش فى الموضوع ده


----------



## محمد حبيب ربه (26 يونيو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *ماذا تقصدين من كلامك يا إختي ؟*
> 
> *ماذا فعلت ؟؟*


انا اسفة انا لا اقصد حضرتك تم الاقتباس خطاء انا اقصد من ابتلي على المسلمين بانهم يغتصبون الاطفال فى المساجد فحسبي الله لهذا الافتراء على ديني


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 يونيو 2012)

* هو الموضوع  تحول الى محكمه يتحاكم فيه ديننا؟
 اشلون دينا غلط وما نعترف فيه؟ انت تقول ان القسم ما هو اسلامي والموضوع
 ماله علاقه بالدين مع ان من بدايته
 الى نهايته موضوع يتكلم عن المسلمين فقط !
طيب ما نفس شئ من ناحيتنا شايفين انه تشريعكم غلط؟ ومثل ما احكامنا
 ما تقنعكم احكامكم ما تقنعنا وصحيح مثلما يستحيل تجد مسيحي يقولك 
تشريع زواجنا غلط ايضا لاتجدمسلم يقو ل ديني غلط
ل هذا دين ومعتقد واحكام من عند الله مش لعب عيال عشان حضراتنا نغيره هل 
تتوقعون ان مجرد ما احد ينتقد تشريعاتنا راح نقول ايوه صحيح 
وماكنا ندري وانت صح الصح !؟

مثلما انتم حكاية عدم الطلاق الا لزنا جميله في اعينكم ومنتهى العدل
نرى ايضا ان قصة الزواج والطلاق عندنا واحكامه جميله ايضا ومنتهى العدل

الله اعطاه الحق يتزوج واعطى المراه الحق ان ترفض او تصبر وتبقى معه
سواء تزوج على كرامتها او نقص وعيب فيها في كل الاحوال الحلول موجوده 

وعلى كذا في جميع الحالات مش بس على التعدد يمكن ما يتزوج عليها او يخونها
 لكن ما يحسن معاشرتها يصبحها ببوكس ويمسيها برفسه وما وما يحترمها في 
ذي الحاله ايضا تعتبر مقهوره ومن حقها تطلق او تخلعه انا اشوف
 هذا عدل مو انها تبقى زوجته للابد مهما عمل فيها

هو انتم ليش حاصرين قهر الزوجه واهدار كرامتها في التعدد فقط!*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (27 يونيو 2012)

محمد حبيب ربه قال:


> انا اسفة انا لا اقصد حضرتك تم الاقتباس خطاء انا اقصد من ابتلي على المسلمين بانهم يغتصبون الاطفال فى المساجد فحسبي الله لهذا الافتراء على ديني


 
*اها *

*معليش حصل خير *

*على كل حال لا تأبهي لكلامه أبدا*


----------



## Critic (27 يونيو 2012)

اخ هيفاء
مع احترامى انتى مفهمتيش الموضوع
كل ما فى الامر انى بعرض مشاكل وقصايا غير آدمية , ثم تطرقنا للزواج الثانى كونه السبب الرئيسى فى تلك المشاكل , وليس كونه تشريع اسلامى على وجه الخصوص , سبق وناقشت التشريع نفسه فى الحوار الاسلامى , وهنا لا اهتم بالتركيز على تلك القضية على قدر التركيز على الظلم الواقع على المرأة فى تلك المشكلات
فأن كان لديكى حل او تعليق على تلك المشاكل ومسبباتها او حلولها تفضلى وافيدينا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يونيو 2012)

*كريتيك واضح ان كل البنات عاجبهم الوضع و احتمال تلاقى المشاركة الجاية حد يقولك فيها " على قلبى زى العسل يا سم :t33: " 
و لو هنتكلم جد مفيش واحدة مش عارفة شريعتها .. و انها تقبل الزواج فى ظل هذه الشريعة فيها موافقة ضمنية بأحتمالية زواج زوجها مرة ثانية .. هتقولى لا ماهما بيحسبو الرجالة ملايكة و بيحبها بقا و مش هيقدر يستغنى عنها .. عذرًا القانون لا يحمى المغفلين ... مادام انسان له الحق فى الجواز الثانى فايه اللى يمنعه ؟ و على رأى المثل مفيش حاجة بتفضل على حالها .. وارد جدًا يتجوز عليها فى أى لحظة و كلهم عارفين كدة .. 

الحل بقا .. بعض السيدات ( الجامدين بصراحة ) بيحطو رادع للراجل .. مثلا الراجل ميكونش حيلته حاجة و تخليه يكتب الشقة باسمها .. يعملها توكيل تقبض هى فلوسه و تشطب عليه أول بأول .. تأخد عليه شيك على بياض :new6: .. كدة يعنى و على فكرة كلامى مش من فراغ فيه ناس بتعمل كدة بجد و أكتر كمان ... الستات المفترية كتير فى البلد :fun_lol:

و فى الاول و فى الاخر متوجعش قلبك ولا تحرق فى دمك .. الكلام دة لا هينطبق عليا ولا عليك ولا على حد يخصنا .. و اللى بينطبق عليهم الكلام دة داخلين يقولو حلو و عدل خلاص خلصنا .. مش هتكون أحن عليهم منهم *


----------



## Critic (27 يونيو 2012)

> الحل بقا


الحل كانت عاملاه تونس
مجرمة تعدد الزوجات

على رأيك خليهم براحتهم بقا ,هما اللى بيتحملوا النتايج مش احنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> الحل كانت عاملاه تونس
> مجرمة تعدد الزوجات



*عايزهم يجرمو ما حلله الله :fun_lol: خسئت *


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يونيو 2012)

طبعـآ آلموضوع قُتِل نقآشــاً
بس عجبنى تعليق شآركت بيهـ ( شقآوهـ قلم ) .. أعتقد إنهآ إختصرت بيهـ مآ يُقآل
" إنت مش هتكون أحن عليهم منهم "

مآ دآم آلمريض رآفض إظهآر آلآمهـ
خشية من آلإعترآف بوجود آلمرض " آلتشريعى "
فـ لهـ أن يتحملهآ

*,.*

وشكراٌ على آلطرح آلمتميز 

.،
​


----------



## Critic (29 يونيو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> طبعـآ آلموضوع قُتِل نقآشــاً
> بس عجبنى تعليق شآركت بيهـ ( شقآوهـ قلم ) .. أعتقد إنهآ إختصرت بيهـ مآ يُقآل
> " إنت مش هتكون أحن عليهم منهم "
> 
> ...


اسلوبك بيقول يا اما انتى قديمة هنا , يا اما قديمة فى عالم الحوار , وفى كلا الحالتين مرحبا جدا بيكى معانا


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> اسلوبك بيقول يا اما انتى قديمة هنا , يا اما قديمة فى عالم الحوار , وفى كلا الحالتين مرحبا جدا بيكى معانا


شكراً جداً يآ فندم
كآن يشرفنى إنى أكون قديمة هنــآ .. لكن ملحوقة بإذن آلله يعنى 

*.،*
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (30 يونيو 2012)

بالعكس كريتيك كنت فاهمه الموضوع غلط وبعد الردود فهمته الصح يمكن قصدك شئ اخر وخانك الاسلوب لكن ماجبت شئ جديد هو نفسه نفس موضوعك في قسم الحوار .. تقول تبغي حلول واعتقد علمناك وايش هي الحلول ولكن اعذرك مارح تفهمها او تقتنع بها ماهو مش دينك من الاساس ومش مؤمن فيه فكيف تتقبل تشريعاته؟

انت شايف ان الحل هو تجريم التعدد طيب ايه رايك لو قلت لك ان الحل هو تجريم الزواج المؤبد؟ ليه الاستفزاز؟
فلوس اللي كان مخزنها في قصره المجوهرات والذهب والالماس اللي كنا نشوفهم لايف في قصره بعد هروبه  كانت كفيله بان تكفي  بالمطلقات والارامل والعوانس لو كان جرمه حبا فيهن لاطمعن وسترهن مو يهرب بعدما خلعوه وسبحان الله كل ابو وام العلمانيه والدول اللي كانت تشجعه رفضته وحنت عليه وهو تايه في الجو ارض نبيه ومهبط شريعته اللي حاربها وهذه نهاية ذي الاشكال والحمد الله 
بعدين ليش تظنون ان اكبر هموم الرجال المسلمون هو التعدد؟ مع انه مو فريضه ولا ركن انما حق شرعي يحل مشاكل كثيره مو صحيح تفكيركم هذا واكبر دليلي بلدي ما كملنا المليون والحكومه بح صوتها وهي تلمح الى التعدد والرجال مطنشينها لانهم مش لازم يعددون اذا ما يقدرون على تحمل المسؤليات الناتجه لمجرد تكثير سكان الدوله فقط مع ان مش ناقصهم فلوس ودولتنا سادس اغنى دوله في العالم  ودخلنا الفردي من  اعلى الدخول للفرد في العالم والحكومه تتكفل بنصف بمصاريف الزواج وتعطي بيوت وتمنح اراضي وكثير من المواطنين مايدفعون مصاريف ماء او كهربا كل هذه تسهيلات ونسبة التعدد عندنا قليه جدا لاتذكر وايش يمنعهم؟ هذا دليل ان التعدد بحد ذاته مش اكبر همنا وهو تشريع غير محرم اذا نتجت عنه مشاكل ف بسبب استخدام الخاطئ من قبل الشخص والانسان مخير وكل واحد عقله في راسه يعرف خلاصه


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2012)

ومن يعلم يا هيفاء ؟!
لربما تمر الأيام وتتعرضى لموقف تضطرى فيه لتطبيق حلولك او تتذوقى كأس شريعتك
وقتها ارجو ان تحكى لنا كيف نفع الحل معكى , لا تبخلى علينا بالإفادة من فضلك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 يوليو 2012)

ساعتها حجيلك عشان تنقهر لي ودمك يتحرق 
ايوه حطبق الحلول وامال فائدتها ايه؟

انا مش بس زواج علي انا لو تجرء وعاملني معامله مش محترمه حتى لو ماتزوج علي او ما خاني لو ماتوقف عن معاملته السيئه لو نفذ كل الصبر لو وصلت حد عدم التحمل اسهل شئ عندي اتطلق منه وهو يتحمل مصاريف وسكن عياله المشكله لو اني كنت محكومه بزواج مؤبد يخليه كابس على نفسي مدى الحياه ساعتها يمكن اموت من الحسره ويضيع عمري


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2012)

> كنت محكومه بزواج مؤبد


اذا كان احدهم لديه اخ لا يطاق , او اب او ام او اخت , ما هو الحل من وجهة نظرك ؟! افيدنا افادك الله ! الملايين سيموتون من الحسرة وينتظرون الحل !!
وماذا عن التى لدينا ضرة لا تطاق , او زوجها لا يطاق , واعراف عائلتها لا تقبل فكرة الطلاق , او انها لا تتقبل فكرة الطلاق لنظرة المجتمع للمطلقة او لأى سبب او ظروف ما , ماذا هى فاعلة يا ترى ؟! افيدينا افادك الله ؟!


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 يوليو 2012)

مشكلة الاعراف هذه سهله وهي انها يعترفون بالطلاق لان هذا شرع ربنا لكل من يظلمها زوجها ويبهدلها الاعراف ونظرات المتخلفه هي مشكلة المجتمع المتخلف مو مشكلتها ولا مشكلة الشرع ماهو المجتمع في كل الاحوال حيتكلم لو ما تطلقت حيقولو وايه مصبرها وما تطلقش منه ليه هي الخايبه ولو تطلقت نفس الكلام عشان كذا لازم تنفذ بجلدها وتختار اللي يريحها وعادي مو نهاية دنيا بتتزوج مره اخرى وتعيش حياتها 




> اذا كان احدهم لديه اخ لا يطاق , او اب او ام او اخت , ما هو الحل من وجهة نظرك ؟! افيدنا افادك الله



الاخ والاخت عندي مش مثل الزوج بيني وبينهم لحم ودم ونسب وجمعنا بطن واحد مو نفس زوج ولكن اذا كان عندي اخوه لايطاقون وما اتحملهم  ابتعد عنهم ولهم علي فقط زيارات صلة الرحم مالهم دخل بحياتي استقل منهم انما الزوج هو انسان تقتسم معاه الحياه ويعيش معاك ماينفع تبتعد غير لما تنهي العلاقه


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2012)

> الاخ والاخت عندي مش مثل الزوج بيني وبينهم لحم ودم ونسب وجمعنا بطن واحد


اذن انتى تعتبرى علاقة الأخوية صلة رحم ويستحيل قطعها , بينما علاقة الزيجة التى اتت اصلا   بكم (اى الأصل) يمكن قطعها ؟!
ألا ترى معى اى شيئ غريب ؟!

العلاقة الأصل اقل عمقا واكثر سطحية من العلاقة الناتجة ؟! كيف يستوى هذا ؟!


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 يوليو 2012)

اي اصل كريتيك هو هل يمكن اساوي بين اخي وزوجي طيب اشلون حتى اذا العواطف اللي نكنها لهم تختلف عن بعض؟ شوف كريتيك انت دينك مؤمن به وعاجبك تشريعه لزواج عندكم ونظرته ان الزواج هو الاصل وعاجبتك كل ذي التبريرات 

انا بقى في شريعتي الزوج رجل اجنبي عني ربطني به عقد زواج شراكه في الحياه متى ما فسخناه انتهى كل شئ بينا مش مظطره ادور في فلكه الى يوم الدين وعاجبني التشريع هذا ومؤمنه فيه انت تشوفه غلط وانا اشوفه قمة الصح.. لي ديني ولك دينك


----------



## Critic (2 يوليو 2012)

> نا بقى في شريعتي الزوج رجل اجنبي عني ربطني به عقد زواج شراكه في الحياه متى ما فسخناه انتهى كل شئ


اها فهمت , علاقة سطحية تجارية اذا مشروطة بالمصلحة , فأذا ما انقضت المصلحة انفض المولد !
نشكر الله ان الزواج المسيحى هو الاعمق على الاطلاق
مشكورة لرأيك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يوليو 2012)

علاقه وميثاق غليظ بين الشخصين على تآسيس بيت واسره كريمه عليهم احترام الميثاق اللي بينهم  واذا تعذر بينهما الوفاق مش ضروري يظلو مع بعض ويعقدو الاولاد بخلافاتهم ليتفرقا ويغني الله كلا منهم وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال

جبت منين ماديه وتجاريه هو انا قلت حياسسو شركه تجاريه!


----------



## Critic (3 يوليو 2012)

> جبت منين ماديه وتجاريه هو انا قلت حياسسو شركه تجاريه!



من كلامك :


> تعذر بينهما الوفاق مش ضروري يظلو مع بعض


اذن هو عقد قائم على المصالح التى متى انقضت تم فسخ العقد
الرجل يدفع "مقدم" "مقاب مادى" وهو "المهر" , ومتى اراد فسخ العقد يدفع  "مؤخر"
اذن هو عقد تجارى كأى عقد آخر , فلما العجب ؟!

بينما علاقة الأخوة غير قائمة على عقود مالية ومادية ولا يمكن فسخها !
أليست من ثمار الشجرة نعرف مدى جودتها , فإذا كانت ثمار الزواج علاقات اخوية غير قابلة للفسخ , فكيف يكون الزواج نفسه "الشجرة والمصدر" قابل للفسخ بتلك السطحية ؟!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (3 يوليو 2012)

كريتك

مالحل فى استحالة العشرة بين زوجين مسيحيين ؟​ 
حتى فشل التوافق من الأهل والكنيسة


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2012)

> مالحل فى استحالة العشرة بين زوجين مسيحيين ؟​


 هو نفسه الحال في استحالة العشرة بين أب وابنة مسيحيين..


----------



## Critic (3 يوليو 2012)

> مالحل فى استحالة العشرة بين زوجين مسيحيين ؟
> حتى فشل التوافق من الأهل والكنيسة


اجابك الاستاذ مولكا
اذا كانت علاقة الأخوية او علاقة الأب بأبنه قوية وذات صلة رحم ويستحيل فسخها , فدعنى اقول لك ان علاقة الزيجة فى المسيحية اعمق من اى علاقة اخرى بما فيها العلاقتين السابقتين !


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 يوليو 2012)

المهر هو نفسه المؤخر مو شرط المراه تطلق 
عشان تحصل على المؤخر
هذا بامكانها تاخذ كل مهرها مقدما او اي وقت اخر تشاء وبالتالي هو مو مجبوراذا 
طلقها  يدفع لها مؤخر اذا اخذت مهرها كامل
المهر مش مصلحه ماديه او تجاريه  هومبلغ من المال الرجل يعطيه لزوجته عشان
 تتجهز فيه تشتري لبس وذهب والذي منه بدليل انه هي ما تدفع له مهر وين تجاره؟ 
وهي لو عندها مال او تعمل مش ملزومه 
تصرف عل بيتها او عليه هو انتم لما تتزوجون ما تصرفون على 
زوجاتكم ما تعطونهم فلوس يشترون فيها ذهب والماسات وعطور ولبس!
الفلوس هذه اللي تصرفونها على الزوجه هو المهر عندنا 
هو عقد مبني على التفاهم والمحبه والتراضي من بينهما تعذر كل هذا 
من حقهم فسخه ولا تقول لي مادي لان كثير من ازواج مدللين زوجاتهم
ماديا ومغتنيهم ومغرقينهم في العز والنعيم ومع ذلك تفظل عليه الطلاق الفلوس 
والغني ماتوفر راحة بال والزواج عباره عن راحة بال مو فلوس

علاقات الاخويه هذه انا ما افهم عليها قلت لك دينك وعاجبك
اما انا قلت لك اخي ما اطيقه ابتعد عنه والدي ما اطيقه ابتعد عنه
زوجي ما اطيقه  ما ينفعش ابتعد عنه زي ابتعادي عن اخوي ووالدي هولاء الاهل ممكن تنفصل عنهم وماتشوفهم  غير مره في الشهر وبس بينما الزوج والبيت ماينفع تبتعد عنه بهذه طريقه بالتالي صعب استوعب المساواه هذه من بينهم ولكن مستوعبه تبريراتك لان هذا دينك مؤمن فيه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 يوليو 2012)

قصدي المؤخر هو المهر


----------



## Critic (4 يوليو 2012)

طيب يا هيفاء ولما الموضوع بالجمال والوردية دى كلها , ليه ظهرت مشاكل زى اللى نقلتها فى الموضوع ؟!
عندنا نساء مقهورات من قيام ازواجهم بالتعدد , ما رأيك ؟! شو نسوى ؟!!


----------



## انصار المصطفى (5 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا فاهم كل كلامك يا عوبد واستوعبت
> بس فيه نقطة
> 
> ما هو انا فاتح الموضوع ده علشان انظر للمواضيع دى بمنظور انسانى , اللى اتأذت وبتشتكى دى انسانة
> ...



رد اخي عبود كان واقعي وجميل ....نحن سمعنا وجهه نظر الشاكي ماذا عن الزوج ..ما اعتقد ان في حد وهو مرتاح في بيته و سعيد بيروح يتزوج واحده ثانيه .

يا عزيزي  في مواضيع اخرى مسيحيه انسانيه  تستحق منك ان تنظر اليها  ....ليش ما تناقش المشاكل المسيحيه المهمه للمجتمع المسيحي من منظور انساني ايضاً  ...انا كنت بعرف واحد مسيحي بيشتغل معنا كان ديماً يقولي انه بيكرة زوجته لدرجه انه حتى بيكره يبص في وجهها و بيتعبها كثر ... و كل يوم من غير قصد بيعمل مشاكل وحاله النفسيه تعبانه ....حتى اولادة تأثرو من كثر المشاكل ....قال مش قادر اعيش معها ....   كنت بنصحه  واقوله حرام هي ذنبها ايه و الاولاد ذنبهم ايه كل يوم في مشاكل ....في الاخر لما شفته كل يوم يقعد يشتكي و يسب فيها قلت له طلقها ترتاح انت و هي و الاولاد  ...قال لا ديننا يحرام الطلاق ......يعني اسرة كامله بتعاني و السبب ان الطلاق حرام فين الانسانية الي بتبحث عنها.


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

> رد اخي عبود كان واقعي وجميل ....نحن سمعنا وجهه نظر الشاكي ماذا عن الزوج ..ما اعتقد ان في حد وهو مرتاح في بيته و سعيد بيروح يتزوج واحده ثانيه .


وعدم راحته لا تعطيه الحق للزواج من واحدة تانية, زى ما عدم راحتها لا تعطيها الحق فى الزواج من واحد تانى, لكن احنا فى مجتمع الكيل بمكيالين , لو كل واحد مش مرتاح فى بيته هيتجوز تانى كان زمان البلد كلها ضراير



> يا عزيزي في مواضيع اخرى مسيحيه انسانيه تستحق منك ان تنظر اليها


مين قالك انى مش بتناقش فى مواضيع تانية ؟!
هنا موضوعى مخصوص بمشكلة معينة , لو عايزة تناقشى مشاكل تانية يا تفتحى موضوع بيها يا تروحى للمواضيع المخصصة


----------



## انصار المصطفى (5 يوليو 2012)

> وعدم راحته لا تعطيه الحق للزواج من واحدة تانية



عدم الراحه قد يسبب للأنسان احباط و حاله نفسية صعبه بسبب المشاكل المستمرة بين الزوجين و عدم التفاهم  ...لهذا عندما لا يجد هذه الراحه مع زوجته يبدا بالبحث عنها و هذا قد يؤدي الى زواج ثاني (في حاله انه قادر حسب شروط التعدد ) او الطلاق......يعني عدم الراح بيعطيه الحق للبحث عنها مش معقول يعيش كل حياته مش مرتاح و في مشاكل و في حاله نفسيه صعبه  




> زى ما عدم راحتها لا تعطيها الحق فى الزواج من واحد تانى



و مين قال كده ...اذا هي مش مرتاحه و الحياة بقت صعبه مع زوجها و مش ممكن يتفاهموا ممكن تطلب الطلاق و تتزوج واحد ثاني حسب الشرع 





> , لكن احنا فى مجتمع الكيل بمكيالين , لو كل واحد مش مرتاح فى بيته هيتجوز تانى كان زمان البلد كلها ضراير



يا عزيز في مقياس للراحه مش اي حد مش مرتاح ممكن يروح يتزوج او بيطلق .... هذا مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار شروط التعدد  ...لكن في حاله  ان  التفاهم بين الزوجين انعدم....و المشاكل اصبحت بشكل يومي و العيشه اصبحت  لا تطاق هنا ياتي الحل وهو التعدد او الطلاق ....اما اذا كنت  انا مش مرتاح بسبب مشاكل معينه و سهله ...هنا  الزوجين ممكن يحلوها   بدون الحاجه الى حلول اخرى مثل التعدد او الطلاق .... المهم في اي علاقه التفاهم و الحب ...التي تؤدي الى الراحه النفسه و حياة سعيدة ....^_^


----------

